# Performance mit Kernel 2.6.36-r5

## LinuxTom

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass mein Laptop bei der Übernahme der Kernelconfig von 34-r12 auf 36-r5 sehr langsam geworden ist. Muss ich irgend etwas besonderes beachten bei der Umstellung. Durch die gleichzeitige Umstelung von Xorg von 1.7 auf 1.9 könnte vielleicht auch das das Problem sein.

Für jeden Hinweis, wo ich das Problem eingrenzen könnte, bin ich sehr dankbar.Last edited by LinuxTom on Mon Jan 31, 2011 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Wie äusserst sich das langsame denn? Ruckelige Fenster? Oder braucht er länger zum kompilieren? Ich würde erstmal checken, ob Dein direct rendering noch aktiviert ist.

----------

## LinuxTom

Es ist alles langsamer (auch das WindowsXp in VirtualBox). Es funktioniert alles (incl. 3D-Effekte). Das ist ja das schlimme. Ich finde keine Fehlerhinweise. Es könnte ja vielleicht doch an der Grafik liegen, denn ich musste meine ATI-r600 Grafikkarte von gallium auf classic umschalten, weil gallium so langsam war, dass die 3D-Effekte abgeschaltet wurden.

Ich habe gehofft, dass es irgend wo schon bekannte Schalter gibt, denn zum 36er hat sich doch einiges geändert.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Es ist alles langsamer (auch das WindowsXp in VirtualBox). Es funktioniert alles (incl. 3D-Effekte). Das ist ja das schlimme. Ich finde keine Fehlerhinweise. Es könnte ja vielleicht doch an der Grafik liegen, denn ich musste meine ATI-r600 Grafikkarte von gallium auf classic umschalten, weil gallium so langsam war, dass die 3D-Effekte abgeschaltet wurden.
> 
> Ich habe gehofft, dass es irgend wo schon bekannte Schalter gibt, denn zum 36er hat sich doch einiges geändert.

 

würd es dir was ausmachen auf den 37er umzusteigen und 

die 9999 (live) versionen von libdrm, mesa und xf86-video-ati (wenn du stable nutzt wird das wahrscheinlich etwas schwierig)

zu verwenden ?

vom xorg-server kannst du die 1.9* version vom portage-Baum verwenden

damit rennt bei mir die Grafikkarte mit gallium (5850, evergreen) wunderbar - deine r600 würde wahrscheinlich auch um einiges zulegen

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> die 9999 (live) versionen von libdrm, mesa und xf86-video-ati (wenn du stable nutzt wird das wahrscheinlich etwas schwierig)

 

Für Nutzer des stable Zweigs reicht es evtl. auch schon libdrm und mesa aus dem testing Zweig zu "testen"

AFAIK gab es ab >=mesa-7.9.1 schon einen deutlichen Performance Schub, so das auch die 3D Effekte unter KDE wieder flüssig nutzbar sein sollten.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Für Nutzer des stable Zweigs ...

 

Das werde ich auch erst einmal nur so machen. Den Laptop brauche ich nämlich.

----------

